# Canon good, or Canon bad?



## woollybear (Sep 18, 2012)

Didn't quite know where to post this, but FWIW...

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/26184891/vp/49070527#49070527


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 18, 2012)

"_If you don't want your picture taken topless, don't take your top off._"

Sage advice...


----------



## aznable (Sep 18, 2012)

cameras are tools...they are not good or bad


----------



## Razor2012 (Sep 18, 2012)

aznable said:


> cameras are tools...they are not good or bad



Only the person behind it.


----------



## DzPhotography (Sep 23, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> "_If you don't want your picture taken topless, don't take your top off._"
> 
> Sage advice...


yep it is...


----------



## dr croubie (Sep 25, 2012)

We were having a discussion at work the other day about a local beach where people tend to bare a bit more when sunbathing, someone in my office randomly walked along the beach writing a message on his phone, some girls thought he was taking pics and started screaming.

My response to that was (regardless of what my colleague was doing or not), if you're not willing to do it on the Internet, you shouldn't be doing it in any public places...


----------



## luoto (Sep 25, 2012)

Should have stuck the lens hood on to make the "made for TV" demo more impressive


----------

